# Is-Nitro-Capture for sale (UK)



## Archerg (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi there! If this isn't the right forum to ask, please feel free to either remove it or point me in the direction of the correct location.

I see the IS-NITRO-CAPTURE boxes pop up very infrequently on ebay, but it's been quite a while now since that happened. Is there anyone who owns one in the UK that no longer needs it or wishes to sell one? I've been looking for one for quite a while since I've had my original ds lite for years now and would finally like to take it to the big screen. If anyone has any extra, please feel free to message me, or at least direct me where I can find one on another site. Thanks!


----------



## Archerg (Aug 30, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## sailr (Dec 25, 2020)

If you are willing to cross-border express, I will consider, hahhh
I only know about eBay, gumtree and vestaire


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2020)

devkits are not easy to come by, and expect to pay for one, sadly nintendo will stop selling the 3ds devkits (snake) on jan 1st, though. you can build a gaming pc for the same cost...., does installing cfw to a 3ds devkit bypass the licenses?


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 25, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> does installing cfw to a 3ds devkit bypass the licenses?


No, that part is outside the 3DS (you can think of most full-size devkits as a PC with a card with the console's hardware, this varies from literal truth as in the PS2's case to being pretty much a lie as with the first Xbox, but conceptually that's how they almost all work)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 26, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> No, that part is outside the 3DS (you can think of most full-size devkits as a PC with a card with the console's hardware, this varies from literal truth as in the PS2's case to being pretty much a lie as with the first Xbox, but conceptually that's how they almost all work)



Yeah I know, I can buy one right now if I had the spare cash....

Is-snake connects via USB, the box has everything for debugging, video capture (via USB), hdmi output, locked with licenses, they are backed up using 2 aa batteries, and tied to your dev account (so if the batteries die you can connect online)

They're discontinuing them anyway soo....


----------

